# Any men here with hashimotos/armour question



## Cmac (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a 32 yo M who had thyroid nodules that were consistent with Hashis and now have a TSH of 6.0 and FT4 of 0.8 and have started taking synthroid. I know this is more rare in men and am wondering if there were any other men out there?

Also, does armour increase t3 and t4? I've just begin synthroid but have heard good things about armour.

thanks for all the great help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cmac said:


> I am a 32 yo M who had thyroid nodules that were consistent with Hashis and now have a TSH of 6.0 and FT4 of 0.8 and have started taking synthroid. I know this is more rare in men and am wondering if there were any other men out there?
> 
> Also, does armour increase t3 and t4? I've just begin synthroid but have heard good things about armour.
> 
> thanks for all the great help


Nasdaqphil should be along.

Armour has 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3 per 60 mg. tab (1grain); when taking any T3, T4 is naturally suppressed a bit so T4 does not necessarily increase nor should it. This is normal and natural.


----------

